# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  علاج اصفرار الأسنان........

## شجن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


علاج اصفرار الأسنان........ 
يعاني الكثير من الناس من مشكلة اصفرار الأسنان ، ,ويتأذى منها النساء بشكل خاص لأنه يؤثر على جمالهن... 
وكما يختلف الناس في لون بشرتهم وشعرهم فإنهم يختلفون في لون أسنانهم كذلك, فتكون بعض الأسنان أكثر اصفراراً والبعض الآخر يصفر مع تقدم السن, ويمكن للسن الطبيعية أن تصفر لعدد من الأسباب: 

- الإصفرار السطحي والذي ينتج عن تعاطي التبغ أو كثرة شرب القهوة أو الشاي أو تناول بعض الأطعمة التي تساعد على صبغ الأسنان كأنواع من التوت إضافة إلى تجمع مادة الكالسيوم حول السن والتي تعرف بالتكلسات. 
-الاصفرار الداخلي والذي ينتج عن التقدم في السن أو حصول إصابات أو الاستخدام الزائد للفلورايد أو كنتيجة لبعض الأمراض أو أخذ المضادات الحيوية كالتتراسيكلين في سن مبكرة. 


العلاج أو (الحلول المقترحة)

1- تنظيف الأسنان بمعجون أسنان جيد صباحاََ و مساءََ يومياً. 

2-تدعك الصفرة بعصير الليمون على قطعه قطن .. و يكرر ذلك يومياََ حتى يختفي الاصفرار.
3- تدعك الأسنان المصفرة بمادة بيكربوونات الصوديوم (يتم شراؤها من الصيدلية) .
مع عدم الإفراط في استخدامها لأن ذلك يؤثر على سلامه اللثة و الأسنان . 

4- استخدام السواك. 

5ـ تؤخذ قطعة توست أو بقسماط و تحرق تماماََ على النار ، و تطحن جيداََ حتى تتحول إلى رماد. 
ثم يخلط هذا الرماد بنصف ملعقة عسل ، و يدعك بالأسنان تكرر العملية و ستلاحظين نتيجة باهرة جداً .
6- الإكثار من تناول عصير الفراولة فهو يساعد على تبييض الأسنان. 

تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية ,,

منقووول

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الله يعفيش ويسلمش وما تقصري ومشكورة على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## فاطمه

[ALIGN=CENTER]تسلمين خيتو على هالمشااركه .. 

 فـطومي.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي شحن والله وماتقصرين

----------


## كراميل

مشكوره أخيه شجووونه على الموضوع
  بصراحه موضوع مفيد جدا
  كراميل

----------


## شجن

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكووووورة شجون عالموضوع المفيد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أختي شجن عساكي دوم على القوة يارب 


مشكورة وماقصرتي


تسلمين والله على الموضوع 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شجن

العفو

وتسلموا على هالطله الحلوه

----------

